# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  طق طق طق .........ممكن

## همسة حزن

اني عضوه جديده 
معاكم 
ممكن ترحيب حلو 
مثلي 
ولا أشيل عفشي وأدور على مكان ثاني
(13)(13)

----------


## شاهزنان

لااااااااااااااااااااااااا وين تروحين؟؟!!
أتأخرتي توش واصلة؟؟كنا نستناااااااااااااااش
يا هلا بيش في بيتش ..يوه قصدي منتداش يالغالية ..
ما ابركها من ساعة ..هلا و مرحبا (15)

----------


## بيسان

اهلا وسهلا بك

----------


## أمير العاشقين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أمير العاشقين

اهلاً وسهلا بكي معنى ضيفه واخت عزيزه وغاليه على قلوبنا جميعا في هذا المكان الذي نتمنى ان يكون قد نال على رضاكم ونتمنى ان نرى مشاركتكم معنى ويسعدني ويشرفني انضمام اخت عزيزه مثلك معنى في طاقم المنتدى الذي يتشرف بمرموكم الكريم عليه ونتمنى ان تطيب لك الاقامه معنى 
مع تحياتي
 أمير العاشقين
(9)(9)(9)(9)(9)(9)(9)

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

*الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته
لو علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت
واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي
وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً
اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم

أهــــــــــــــــــلا ً وسهــــــــــــــــلا 

اسمح لي بأن أحييك .. وأرحب بك

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامك لعائلتنا المتواضعة 

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا 

((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لك .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة 

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء 
هذا المنتدى السامي

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمك

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعرك ومواضيعك

وآرائك الشخصية 

التي سنشاركك الطرح والإبداع فيها 

مع خالص دعواي لك بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد

بك أخت ... غاليه
وأشكر لك اختيارك هذا المنتدى
الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً
وفي ختامي 
لك مني كل التقدير والاحترام 
تقبل شكري وتقديري

ووردي ووردتي
وفنجال قهوتي ترحيباً بك

دعواتي لك بالتوفيق

ماصدقنا بجيتك اختي تبين تتطلعين والله مايصير اذا ما شالش المنتدى اشيلش فوق راسي
اخوكِ :شبكة الناصرة*

----------


## شجن

ليش تدوري على مكان ثاني(5)

يا هـــــــــــــــــــــــــلا وغـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلا

منوره المنتدى 

مرحبا بش

(3)(3)(3)

----------


## سراب الليل

اهلا وسهلا


انشاء الله تفيد وتستفيدي

تحياتي 

سراب الليل
(13)(13)

----------


## همسة حزن

يؤؤ تسلميين ياعسل 
انتي 
شاهزنان 
والله ماتقصريين 
مشكوره حبيبتي

----------


## همسة حزن

تسلميين بيسان

----------


## همسة حزن

والله الشرف الي أني 
أني اضم معاكم 
وتسلم أخوي 
أمير

----------


## همسة حزن

تسلم شبكة الناصره 
وماتقصر على الترحيب الحلو

----------


## همسة حزن

ههههههههههه
لاني ماأستغني عنك 
شجن 
وركي وراكي 
تسلميين حبيبتي

----------


## همسة حزن

تسلم أخوي سراب

----------


## القلب المكسور

مرحبا بك اختي ونتمنى لك المتعه

----------


## همسة حزن

تسلم والله

----------


## الورد الأسود

[ALIGN=CENTER]ياهلا وكل الهلى 
مرحبا بكم معنى في  هذا المنتدى الرائع الذي  
يسعده ويشرفه انضمامكم الينى في  هذا المنتدى 
والذي  نتمنى ان يشكل  اسره واحده 
ويد واحده لكي  نكون جميعا اخوه واخوات بالفعل  لا بالاسم 
واتمنى من المولى عز وجل  ان يكون المنتدى قد نال  على رضاكم 
وحياكم الله معنى في هذا المنتدى الرئع 
مع تحياتي  
الــــــــــــــورد /عاشق  الاحزان والغموض[/ALIGN]

----------


## ابي اعرف ليش؟

*عانقت جدران منتدانا** 
**عطر قدومك ... وتزيّنت**
**مساحاته بأعذب عبارات الود**والترحيب** 
**ومشاعر الأخوة والإخلاص ... كفوفنا ممدودة**
**لكفوفـك لنخضبها جميعاً**بالتكاتف في سبيـل زرع بذور** 
**الأخلاقيـات الراقيـة ولا نلبـث أن نجني**منهـا**
**إن شاء الله ثمراً صالحاً.. ونتشـاركَ** 
**كالأسرٍة الواحدة لتثقيف بعضنا** 
**البعض في كل المجالات**
**أتمنى لك قضاء**
**وقت ممتعاً**
**معنا*

----------

